# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Инфинитив в украинском языке.

## Zaya

*§ 126 Инфинитив*
 В украинском языке инфинитив всех глаголов образуется с помощью суффикса _-ти_ и его варианта _-ть,_ допустимого после основы на гласный в устной речи, в художественной литературе и устном народном творчестве: _гребти, могти, текти, питати, робити._ В устной речи встречаются ласкательные формы инфинитива, образуемые суффиксом _-ти_ или его частью в соединении с именными уменьшительно-ласкательными суффиксами: _їсточки, питоньки, спатки, спатуні, спатусі._ В русском языке инфинитив таких форм не имеет.
(«Русский язык», В. И. Кононенко, М. А. Брицын, Д. И. Ганич)

----------


## Zaya

Ударения:  

> _гребти, могти, текти, питати, робити_  _їсточки, питоньки, спатки, спатуні, спатусі_

----------

